# Looking to relocate for work (Nailer)



## Brent1886 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello, My name is Brent Robinson (Feel free to check out my FB to make sure I'm not a spammer) I'm looking to move my family to the south to roof year round. We currently live in Columbus Ohio and our roofing season is finished here. I can lay 3 sq an HR and know every aspect of residential roofing. I own my own tools, 24 years old and very strong. I've missed one day of work in my life, I take pride in my job and I just love love loooove to roof. I've been saving up all summer to make a move down south for work, and we're 100% dedicated to making this happen. My wonderful wife just gave birth to our first son and I strive to give him the life I've never had, he is the reason I push myself so hard. If you have any opportunity's you could offer me I'd be forever grateful. I'm afraid to post my # for the public but if there is anyone out there interested, I'll be checking this post daily land will PM you my number. Shew it feels like I'm waiting to open a Christmas gift now.

Thanks for any consideration
Brent Robinson (All the way from Columbus Ohio)


----------



## rooftrooper 1 (Nov 27, 2011)

did you find a job yet


----------

